# So would it be ricer if...



## $immond$ (Aug 27, 2010)

Alright so I have my "new" AMD rig finally together, I bought an Asus Crosshair IV and I noticed it came with.... Stickers!!!

One of the stickers is like a flame sticker you'd see on a riced honda civic, but I was thinking of putting a window where the sticker would be. 

 So should I stick em on or do a window mod? Are window mods and stickers too "ricey" nowadays?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2010)

Its personal taste, if you like the idea, I say go for it. Dont let others say what isnt right for something you have to look at everyday


----------



## niko084 (Aug 27, 2010)

Notice how he said....


sneekypeet said:


> Its personal taste, if you like the idea, I say go for it. Dont let others say what* isnt right* for something you have to look at everyday



He doesn't think you should do it and he is playing jedi mind tricks on you!


Nah he is right though, I'm pretty anti rice but I wouldn't say that is overboard... I have seen some crazy stuff...


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 27, 2010)

This is not the sticker you are looking for

I have done it all in various stages, stickers, lights, vacuum cleaner like fans, water cooling. I say dabble in it all, its a lot of fun to create in reality what is in your mind.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea thats true I am not over conservative or extremely rad when it comes to modding I like a clean looking case some of the mods I have seen in the gallery have been "unique" but I wouldn't go extremely overboard.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 27, 2010)

how are flame stickers "riced"? werent americans the ones that but those on their cars back in the day to try to make their HUGE 2t, 5+liter v8 moutains seem FAST


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 27, 2010)

On a related not I've ditched all but one led fan for uv fans. I like the idea that I can have the whole case be dark or lit up just by turning one uv light on or off. Finding I usually leave it off. Extreme styling seems to wear on you over time... like I had to ditch my vento, was too much in your face with that big red blob. I guess my point is don't focus on your immediate tastes, think what are you going to like long term.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 27, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> how are flame stickers "riced"? werent americans the ones that but those on their cars back in the day to try to make their HUGE 2t, 5+liter v8 moutains seem FAST
> http://www.chevelleselcaminosofbakersfield.com/sitebuilder/images/1966_Flamed_Chevelle-943x568.jpg



Because they actually painted them on, not used stickers.

I'm of the stickers and plain old, everyday window mods = rice camp.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 27, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> how are flame stickers "riced"? werent americans the ones that but those on their cars back in the day to try to make their HUGE 2t, 5+liter v8 moutains seem FAST
> http://www.chevelleselcaminosofbakersfield.com/sitebuilder/images/1966_Flamed_Chevelle-943x568.jpg



Flame stickers on a Honda Civic auto or Toyota Corolla is rice. You should already know there is no comparison between RWD American muscle to FWD POS 4 banger.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJSkwV0X5w8
(these are ricer cars Altec V1)


There are allot of poorly modded cases in the TPU gallery, why are they considered rice? because they have low end tech components but allot of flashy lights and stickers and poor cable management.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 27, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> how are flame stickers "riced"? werent americans the ones that but those on their cars back in the day to try to make their HUGE 2t, 5+liter v8 moutains seem FAST
> http://www.chevelleselcaminosofbakersfield.com/sitebuilder/images/1966_Flamed_Chevelle-943x568.jpg



Damn that's sexy.

Window mods are not ricer. Windows are a very nice touch to a PC. Good e-peen too . Personally, I wouldn't do like really defined, red and orange flames on my case. If I were going to do flames, I'd make them all red (since all of my case lights and fans are red) and make them realistic, probably with spray paint somehow. That would be cool, at least IMO. You can do whatever you want. If you want straight up flames, just get them. It's not like you know the people here on TPU anyway .


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, I do believe we need to ask a higher power about this.  I turn to Saint Clint Eastwood and the last proverbs of Gran Torino:
_. . . On the condition that you don't chop-top the roof like one of those beaners, don't paint any idiotic flames on it like some white trash hillbilly, and don't put a big, gay spoiler on the rear end like you see on all the other zipperheads' cars. It just looks like hell. . . _

So, flames are "white trash hillbilly" and not "ricer".  However Saint Chip Foose adorned many sacramental vestiges with flames which should show that though flames may be "white trash hillbilly" they may also be incredibly jaw-dropping, booty-shaking awesome.

As you can tell I'm an expert in theology.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol love that movie racism makes me lol.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 28, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Damn that's sexy.
> 
> Window mods are not ricer. Windows are a very nice touch to a PC. Good e-peen too . Personally, I wouldn't do like really defined, red and orange flames on my case. If I were going to do flames, I'd make them all red (since all of my case lights and fans are red) and make them realistic, probably with spray paint somehow. That would be cool, at least IMO. You can do whatever you want. If you want straight up flames, just get them. It's not like you know the people here on TPU anyway .



Nah, regular windows are rice. A cheap plexi square is not cool.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 28, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Well, I do believe we need to ask a higher power about this.  I turn to Saint Clint Eastwood and the last proverbs of Gran Torino:
> _. . . On the condition that you don't chop-top the roof like one of those beaners, don't paint any idiotic flames on it like some white trash hillbilly, and don't put a big, gay spoiler on the rear end like you see on all the other zipperheads' cars. It just looks like hell. . . _
> 
> So, flames are "white trash hillbilly" and not "ricer".  However Saint Chip Foose adorned many sacramental vestiges with flames which should show that though flames may be "white trash hillbilly" they may also be incredibly jaw-dropping, booty-shaking awesome.
> ...




Ricer: from the latin word Ricarius meaning to suck at everything you attempt) A person *who makes unecessary modifications *to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to): - Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder - Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 - Lots of after-market *company stickers *they don't have parts from, but must be cool - Expensive rims that usually cost more than the car itself - Bodykit to make the car appear lower, usually accented with chicken wire - Clear tail lights and corner signals - A "performace intake"- a tube that feeds cold air to their engine usually located in areas of excessive heat (behind or on top of the engine) - Most of these riced cars (a.k.a. rice rockets or rice burners) are imports; Honda Civics, Accords, Integras, CRXs, RSXs, Del Sols Mitsubishi Eclipses, Lancers, Subaru Imprezas, however there are some domestics such as Chevrolet Caviliers, Dodge Neons, Ford Focus; small, slow, economy cars designed specifically to go slow. Please note that some Supras, Skylines, WRX's and other higher performance imports are designed to go fast, and are therfore not always considered rice. It really depends on the severity of the case. The "ricer" attempts to make their car "performance" by adding the modifications listed above. These ricers are not confined to any *one ethnic group ...*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Ricer

I agree with this definition.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2010)

> Rice burner/Ricer: is a pejorative describing Japanese-made — or by extension, Asian-made — motorcycles and automobiles.The term is often defined as offensive or racist stereotyping. In some cases users of the term assert that it is not offensive or racist,or else treat the term as a humorous, mild put-down rather than a racial slur.
> 
> Variations are rice rocket (used mostly but not exclusively for superbike motorcycles from Japan), rice machine, rice grinder or simply ricer. The pejorative is often intended to denigrate cars which have been modified cosmetically to give a false impression of high performance, but not actually capable of it. The accusation behind this is that the car has been customized with the intent to fool people. The term is most often used against east Asian made vehicles where the population is presumed to subsist on a diet of rice.



wiki


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 28, 2010)

Ricer: a kitchen utensil used for ricing soft foods by extruding them through small holes.

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...r&sa=X&ei=sGF5TJjDDsOqlAfl0dXuCw&ved=0CAYQkAE

I think everyone will agree that is a term for poorly modified POS vehicles not limited only to S.E Asian cars. I have seen some pretty riced neons and cavaliers.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 28, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Ricer: a kitchen utensil used for ricing soft foods by extruding them through small holes.
> 
> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...r&sa=X&ei=sGF5TJjDDsOqlAfl0dXuCw&ved=0CAYQkAE
> 
> I think everyone will agree that is a term for poorly modified POS vehicles not limited only to S.E Asian cars. I have seen some pretty riced neons and cavaliers.



It can mean a variety of things depending on the context, here's another definition(similar to that one^): 



> A plunger-operated utensil that is the best tool for making mashed potatoes. It also rices potatoes for potato dumplings.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 28, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nah, regular windows are rice. A cheap plexi square is not cool.



Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

What's wrong with that?


----------



## zithe (Aug 28, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...
> 
> What's wrong with that?



Nothing. It's not square and it's not cheap.

I'd say this follows the bad category:
Linkworld F313-68WU Black / Silver Steel ATX Mid T...

though I must admit, the window shape is a little different than I'm used to seeing. That case is so 2004.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 28, 2010)

zithe said:


> Nothing. It's not square and it's not cheap.
> 
> I'd say this follows the bad category:
> Linkworld F313-68WU Black / Silver Steel ATX Mid T...
> ...



Thats a real ricer case.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't like it lol.


----------

